# Laptop not connecting to wireless adapter



## xCensored (Oct 18, 2007)

Computer specs:
Microsoft Windows XP
Media Center Edition
Version 2002
Server Pack 2

Toshiba
Satellite
Intel(S) Core(TM)2 CPU
T5500 @ 1.66GHz
1.66GHz, 1.99 GB of Ram

Extras: Internet is cable from Comcast. Using a Modem+Router in 1. Wireless Surfboard Gateway SGB 900 Motorola.

Two to three weeks ago I had a problem where I couldn't access the internet because my network adapters weren't being found even though they are installed (both ethernet and wireless adapters not found). Okay, sometime when like a day later, I managed to somehow fix the Ethernet adapter LAN and I was able to get on the internet. Two weeks later (present day), I try connecting to my Wireless adapter yet it said the same error when I had the LAN problem aswell. I have unplugged the cables to my computer and turned the switch on my computer to activate wireless mode. With that said, I have also right-clicked the connection my taskbar and click connect. It would say "Connecting to wireless network" then it would say "The following.... couldn't be completed: Connecting to wireless network". So I'm like W T F? On my start menu, I have the Intel PROSet/Wireless thing in my All Programs. When I opened it up, it said "Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Software was unable to detect a supported wireless adapter. Please install a supported adapter". Usually my Motorola adapter would be in the lists. Last thing, I right-clicked the wireless network and click "View Available Wireless Networks" and it showed none! It used to show my Motorola there aswell just like the Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Software program. So, please, help me! Thanks!

_*Mod edit:* Remove difficult to read color for better responses._


----------



## Marvin trill (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi,
Have u gone into device manager and checked that the there are no errors (triangles with exlamtion marks in them) by anything. 
If there is try downloading and installing the drivers for that device. 

Hope this helps,
-Marv


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model of the router.
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages*.

On any problem computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## xCensored (Oct 18, 2007)

Here is a screenshot of my Device Manager with sub- NETWORK ADAPTERS.







have tried to update the drivers but I have no disk? My computer never came with one because it was already installed. I never had these errors before until like 3 weeks ago. I bought my computer in the beginning of 2007. Here is a screenshot of my Command Prompt.







Before, I never seen the last two Tunnel Adapters before. With the Ethernet Adapter, I USED to see my Wireless Adapter but now it's not there?

NAME OF IPS - Comcast (cable)
MAKE AND EXACT MODEL OF MODEM AND ROUTER - Motorola SBG900 Wireless Surfboard Gateway

PROBLEM - When I right click Wireless Network Connection, and click Enable, it enables but then it stays ENABLED but the network says it's DISCONNECTED.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That looks normal for the wired Ethernet, no wireless hardware seems to be present.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?

Let's do this too.

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

PING 216.109.112.135

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Just in case ipv6 is causing a problem, before doing what John suggested/asked,

Start - Run - ipv6 uninstall - OK

If your wireless is secured, disable encryption on the router and try to connect that way.


----------



## xCensored (Oct 18, 2007)

This is for the ETHERNET CONNECTION


> Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
> (C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\Jesse>ping 216.109.112.135
> ...


THIS IS FOR THE WIRELESS CONNECTION


> Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
> (C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\Jesse>ping 216.109.112.135
> ...


Btw, JohnWill, I posted a screenshot of my Network Adapter =.=. As you can see, there's multiple drivers that have YELLOW ALERTS.

I did what you said about uninstalling the ipv6. Then what? I tried connecting and I still can't get on.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Make sure you have the latest driver for the Intel wireless from your PC manufacturer's web site.

Then with encryption disabled try to connect and show another ipconfig /all please. Are there still warnings in Device Manager?


----------



## xCensored (Oct 18, 2007)

My computer is Toshiba. How do I check for the latest drivers? Do I need to buy anything?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Now that I see a screen shot, try uninstalling ALL of the Intel wireless adapters, working and non-working in Device Manager. Reboot and reinstall the drivers and see if that helps.


----------



## xCensored (Oct 18, 2007)

Once I uninstall all of the adapters, do I need a CD disk to re-install them? I don't want to uninstall and then find out I need a disk to install them back in again.


----------



## Marvin trill (Apr 19, 2007)

if the wireless was built in with the laptop, then the drivers for the device are noramlly in windows, and if u uninstall the device, and then restart ur comp, windows should recognise and reinstall the drivers. (i've done it many times)

But just in case windows doesn't do this (and yes this can happen, gotta love windows  ), search the name of u network cards in google, and try to find the driver for it. then uninstall restart, and if windows doesnt find the device u've got the driver anyway.

Normally the driver would come from the manafacturs website (the wireless cards manafacturs website) and are free, but may be difficult to find (some of them put them in odd /difficult to find places on there website)
it seems ur wireless card is an intel Pro/wireless 3945ABG, (the site should be intels.
i *think* this would be the site 
http://support.intel.com/support/wireless/wlan/index.htm (and click on 3945ABG, and then software and driver)

hope this helps
Marv


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

No, the site from which you get the driver for the Intel Pro 3945ABG adapter is the laptop manufacturer's web site, as I stated before. After I had trouble a couple years ago with a driver for a similar adapter from Intel I noticed the warning on Intel's web site about the need to get the driver from the laptop manufacturer's web site. School of hard knocks.


----------



## xCensored (Oct 18, 2007)

When I try to uninstall, it says


> Failed to uninstall the device. The device may be required to boot up the computer.


Should I run in Safe Mode?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Disable it in the BIOS for the test, that will uninstall it.


----------



## xCensored (Oct 18, 2007)

How do I do that?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

During the POST, you can hit a key (varies with the specific machine) to enter the BIOS setup. The I/O section of the menu allows you to disable selected internal devices.


----------



## xCensored (Oct 18, 2007)

*Bumpity bump bump*


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you disable it in the BIOS?


----------



## xCensored (Oct 18, 2007)

What's the key to enter in the BIOS setup? F8?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

No, you enter the key to enter the BIOS *BEFORE* the disk starts to boot. Most machines will give a brief prompt about keys, but you have to be ready to pounce when it comes up. I just start tapping the key early, and it manages to figure it out.


----------



## xCensored (Oct 18, 2007)

So, I finally figured out how to enter the BIOS setup. I knew how to enter that but just didn't know the correct term for it. Anywho, what am I suppose to be looking for?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You're looking for a parameter the disables the adapter, it should be obvious. Just look through the options available.


----------



## xCensored (Oct 18, 2007)

What parameters? Here is what I did.
1. Reboot
2. During rebooting, go to my BIOS (key is F2)
3. I enter PheonixBIOS Setup Utility
4. 6 Categories, MAIN, ADVANCED, DISPLAY, SECURITY, BOOT, AND EXIT
5. In Main, there is System Time, System Date, Hard Disk Drive, Optical Disk Drive, System Memory, Extended Memory, System Bios Version, and Language.
6. In Advanced, there is Core Multi-Processing (enabled), Dynamic CPU Frequency (Dynamic), Pointing Devices - (Enabled), Buil in LAN (Enabled), Wake Up On LAN (Disabled), Legacy USB Support - Enabled, Serial Port, Disabled, and Parallel Port (Disabled).
7. In Display, there is Power On Display (Auto), LCD Display Stretch, and TV Type.
8. In Security, there is User Pass, Supervisor Pass, Set user pass, Set supervisor pass, HDD User PASS Status, Builty in HDD PASS (useronly), Set HDD User pass (enter), and TPM (Disabled).
9. In Boot, there is HDD, FDD, CD/DVD, LAN and USB Memory
10. In Exit, there is the necessities of exiting the BIOS.

I have no clue what I'm suppose to be looking for to be uninstalling my drivers.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Enter the LAN section and disable the wireless capability. Reboot and cleanup any issues. Enter the LAN section and enable the wireless capability and reinstall the drivers.


----------



## xCensored (Oct 18, 2007)

Okay, so, I rebooted my computer and went to my BIOS. There was the "Built-in LAN" (enabled already) and the "Wake-Up LAN" (disabled already). I disabled the Built-in LAN, saved the changes, and rebooted again. I then re-enabled the Built-in LAN. I went to my desktop and when to the device manager. The devices still had warning signs on them. I then right clicked each one that had a symbol and click uninstall. When I did that, result was, was that a window popped up stating something like this "Failed to uninstall device. May be used to boot computer". I got that message/error for each device I tried uninstalling.

Here is a list of devices that aren't working for me in the LAN area.

Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connection - Packet Schedular Miniport
Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection - Packet Schedular Miniport
WAN Miniport (IP) - Packet Schedular Miniport
WAN Miniport (Network Monitor) - Packet Schedular Miniport


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*First step, Start, Programs, Accessories, System Tools, System Restore. Create a restore point and name it something like "Before Network Fix". This is to bail you out if something goes wrong during the following process and makes things worse.*

Create a file with NOTEPAD containing the following lines and save it as FIX.REG

You should have 3 boxes on the bottom in NOTEPAD.
1)Filename : fix.reg
2)Save as type: all files
3)Encoding: ANSI
If you do not change it from txt type to All files type, then the file will actually be fixcd.reg.txt, this won't accomplish the desired result.

-------------------------- Use text after this line --------------------------------
REGEDIT4
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Environment]"DEVMGR_SHOW_NONPRESENT_DEVICES"="1"
-------------------------- Use text before this line --------------------------------

Double click on FIX.REG and say yes to the Merge Into Registry question.

Boot and enter the BIOS, disable the NIC again, reboot and enter Device Manager. View, Show Hidden Devices, and uninstall them. Then reboot and enable the NIC in the BIOS, reboot and reinstall the NIC drivers.


----------



## xCensored (Oct 18, 2007)

I just did that right now and it didn't work. On my BIOS, I have the Built-in LAN (enabled) and the Wake-Up Lan (disabled). Which one do I configure? Is it normal for me not to go on the internet while the Built-in LAN is disabled?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

WOL is a special feature which I really doubt you use. The built-in LAN is enabled, at least that's what you're saying. In any case, that's the one I'm suggesting you disable to uninstall these components, then enable it again.


----------



## xCensored (Oct 18, 2007)

Okay, I did that, meaning I disabled it then rebooted and tried to uninstall the drivers that had the yellow signs. In addition, there was yet the error window (not really an error window but more likely a pop up window) stating that I cannot uninstall them because it states "Failed to uninstall device. Used for to reboot computer", something like that. I've never had this problem before until I (full-story is in the beginning of the thread). So what now? Disabling Built-in Lan did not work, nor disabling the drivers + uninstalling them.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try booting in safe mode and see if you can uninstall all of them.

Also, here's a procedure to manually remove them from the registry: http://fastest963windows.blogspot.com/2008/01/windows-driver-uninstall-failed-to.html


----------



## xCensored (Oct 18, 2007)

I told you already in previous posts that it doesn't let me uninstall them. Right now my laptop is with GeekSquad because apparently my computer doesn't want to get to my desktop because it stays at a black screen after I enter in the password when reboot. Let's see then if it's fixed or not.


----------

